# Mods to Thienn Separator lid



## tobyg (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello,
I made a separator 5 gallon bucket to use while doing wood floors. 
I used a small Ridgid shop vac and mounted it on top for pulling around the job site. While testing the unit I found that the dust would collect around the inlet elbow. So, I figured I would try and cut that corner of the baffle equal to the bottom of the elbow that was touching the baffle and to the front edge. Then, added a seal along the edge of the elbow that was against the side of the bucket and also around the edge of the baffle that was also touching the side of the bucket to eliminate air going the wrong place. 

It worked out great. I did not have the pile of stuff at the side/back edge of the elbow when I would pull the lid off. So I think the mod was a great success. So, I thought I would share it. 

I also put a seal where the wood top meets the top of the bucket in the rabbit cut to eliminate any vacuum leaks.


----------



## mikeintexas (Oct 25, 2011)

Good job! I like how the Thein mounts on top of the vacuum. Very compact that way.


----------



## xmas (Nov 24, 2013)

thanks for putting this up. I'm in process of building one of these right now, when I've got it all put together, I'll see if doing the same on mine helps out. I also like the top-mounted cyclone, may do one of those for mine, though it'll be pretty huge w/ a 30 gallon trash can. lol


----------

